# Spiders and Bees



## NateS (Sep 11, 2009)

Just a few spiders and bees photos from the past week

1. While looking for spiders, I looked down and saw this guy on the leg of my lightstand.  Made it a little difficult for lighting.






2. I think I need to give a shot at focus stacking





3. This guy was probably an 1/8 of an inch big.  This is at 1:2 so that gives you an idea.





4.





5.





6.





7.


----------



## dry3210 (Sep 11, 2009)

I like the first picture the best.  And that thing was in your room?  No thanks


----------



## NateS (Sep 11, 2009)

dry3210 said:


> I like the first picture the best.  And that thing was in your room?  No thanks



Thanks....and no, I was outside in the backyard looking for bugs and this guy was on the leg of my light stand (I use the light stand outdoors for macros)


----------



## dry3210 (Sep 11, 2009)

NateS said:


> dry3210 said:
> 
> 
> > I like the first picture the best. And that thing was in your room? No thanks
> ...


 
You post light stand, I read night stand.  Makes a world of a distance.

What lens were you shooting with (for that first picture)?


----------



## DigitalScape (Sep 11, 2009)

Very nice bee images - the second one is a better one IMO (more of the flower in focus).


----------



## NateS (Sep 11, 2009)

dry3210 said:


> NateS said:
> 
> 
> > dry3210 said:
> ...



Yeah, that makes a big difference.  If it was the nightstand I don't think I would have been as pleased to see him.  All of these were shot with the Sigma 70-300 APO DG Macro and an SB-600.  Spider pics were SB-600 off camera and the Bee pics were SB-600 on the hot shoe.



DigitalScape said:


> Very nice bee images - the second one is a better one IMO (more of the flower in focus).



Thanks.  So you prefer the ones with the motion in the wings out of the three bee pictures?  I think the last of the bee pictures is my fav of those three.


----------



## 512 (Sep 12, 2009)

#1 for the spiders and #7 for the bees. nice shots! :thumbup:


----------



## DennyCrane (Sep 12, 2009)

Not sure of the forum etiquette of responding with a picture, but that bee reminds me of a shot I recently got.


----------



## 512 (Sep 12, 2009)

denny, your pov could be better.
next time insert an external link, so you don't "disturb" someone's else thread.


----------



## DigitalScape (Sep 12, 2009)

Sorry Nate, I meant the last bee image (my bee counting is faulty :blushing



NateS said:


> dry3210 said:
> 
> 
> > NateS said:
> ...


----------



## NateS (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks John and 512.....and Denny...yeah, I'd prefer if you start your own thread with your images and then just post a link to the thread.  I usually only see people post additional images if it's a "post images of" thread.


----------



## DennyCrane (Sep 12, 2009)

Gotcha- thanks.


----------

